

This guy pushes startups out of a coffee shop - and hes 11/11. - scabadone
http://www.businessinsider.com/not-y-combinator-io-is-like-a-family-2012-1
A nice story about @bragiel and his seed fund @io ventures and the work they have been doing over the past 1.5 years.
======
Zev
Interesting to note: the coffee shop in question is The Summit, which is
closing down (and/or moving to a new location that hasn't been found yet).

